# Fokus des Applets erhalten



## mos (16. Mrz 2006)

Hallo
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Fokus des Applets. Das Applet hat enthält eine Klasse die von JPanel erbt und ein MouseListener und ein KeyListener implementiert. Der MouseListener funktioniert wunderbar, auch wenn das Applet kein Fokus hat. Der KeyListener jedoch nicht.
Mittlerweilen hab ich es so implementiert, dass man zuerst einen Button drücken muss, damit das Applet startet. Danach ist alles wunderbar, bis man einmal ausserhalt des Applets klickt. Es verliert den Fokus und erhält ihn auch bei einem Klick ins Applet nicht zurück, obwohl der MouseListener aktiv war. 
Hab schon so ziemlich alles an requestFocus() und grabFocus() ausprobiert. Auch im MouseListener selber, der mit Sicherheit ausgeführt wird, das Applet erhält jedoch einfach den Fokus nicht.

Erst wenn wieder ein Button oder eine ComboBox verändert wird erhält das Applet den Fokus zurück.

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Beni (16. Mrz 2006)

Dein Applet ist wohl schlicht und einfach nicht fokusierbar. Ruf mal "setFocusable( true )" auf, um einer bestimmten Komponente das Fokusieren überhaupt zu erlauben.


----------



## mos (16. Mrz 2006)

Hab ich gemacht. 
Irgendwie scheint das Panel das den MouseListener enthält zu verhindern das Applet fokusiert wird. klickt man irgendwo anders hin als auf das Panel wird das Applet fokusiert.
Würde es vielleicht helfen wenn ich dem Applet den MouseListener implementiere und der das an das Panel weiterleitet (wäre einfach etwas unschön...)


----------



## Gast (16. Mrz 2006)

Hab es jetzt so gemacht das das Applet den MouseListener enthält und das Panel nur noch den KeyListener. 
Und siehe da es funktioniert...


----------

